# Lets talk salt licks



## MAXX55 (Sep 22, 2010)

Just wondering if a salt lick is good for your bun bun? My bun goes thru one wheel about every two months. She goes for it after she eats her pellets.

I read posts at least 4 pages deep and didn't see any mention of this topic.

:dunno


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 22, 2010)

Salt and mineral licks/stones are not really needed. Too much salt causes the rabbit to drink more water which can be bed if they drink too much. Pellets do contain salt, and some contain more than really needed. Adding more salt to that is not really a good idea. 
My rabbits won't touch those things, so I don't really have to worry about it.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 22, 2010)

Mine barely touch them. they'l lick them a little and play with them at shows to keep occupied and destressed not that theyhave gooten stressed very much idk.


----------



## Happi Bun (Sep 22, 2010)

Some rabbits will use them, though like Kate mentioned they are actually not required.

Just like with people, excess salt can be hard on the body.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Sep 22, 2010)

if she's eating that much salt she may have an elarged thyroid. this often the case with animals that eat alot of salt. She needs the idodine in her system to stay healthy. If her thyroid is enlarged than it can take alot of salt for her to get enough iodine to stay healthy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 22, 2010)

mine barely touch them but they are available if they want them.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 22, 2010)

If she is being offered pellets she should be getting all the salt and minerals she needs from that.


----------



## ArcticDutchess (Sep 25, 2010)

I stay away from salt licks because I have heard of some bunns getting stomach ulcers from them. Anyway dustie gets enough salt from her pellets and mineral stone


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't use the salt wheels for my bunnies anymore but years ago I did. I don't really see why it would hurt them especially if they seem to like it but I don't think they are necessary.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 25, 2010)

I have heard of people adding salt to their rabbit's water in the summer. Another breeder was the one who originally told me this. I forget his reasoning, but maybe could ask the next time I see him.


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe they give the salt in hopes of encouraging them to drink plenty of water during the hot weather?


----------



## elvisfan56 (Sep 27, 2010)

mine has a salt lick. she goes for it once in a while but not often


----------



## Flash Gordon (Sep 27, 2010)

ive read that some people give salt licks to buns that are prone to bladder sludge.its suppose to make them drink more water to flush the sludge out ....:dunno


----------

